# Plastic easter eggs? What can they be repurposed for?



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

I keep looking at all these plastic easter eggs that are all on sale now. It seems like such cheap little plastic containers could be handy as hell in the shop for SOMETHING, but I can't think of anything clever. Any ideas?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Storage containers that are round or oval without a flat bottom are pretty well useless for storage IMHO I always steer clear of them.Alistair


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I like that kind of puzzle.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe color coded screw containers for short screws.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Good for target practice


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Heat a small nail or screw, push it through the plastic ends, let it cool.

Use as painters points when spraying finishes.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Fill them with concrete. While they are drying make a whopping big slingshot.
Then use them to try to knock some sense into liberals.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Save them for next Easter and all Easters to come. That will save you money. You could also use them at Halloween filled with candy; Use for Christmas ornaments; Poke small holes in them, fill with moth balls, glue shut with ca glue; put some beans or BB's inside, seal and use as a maracas or baby rattle.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Painter triangles.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Let them hatch and you have plastic chicks. Or, you can have a plastic omlette.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

My ex used to buy a brand of pantyhose that came in neat plastic eggs. I tried for years to think of a good use for them, but never did. They may be the one shape that's totally useless.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

See post #4


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

If you use them for target practice you have plastic whites and yolks splattered all over the place. Makes a big plastic mess. Nothing worse than plastic egg yolk.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Buy lots and build a raft with them. Catastrophe and giant floods may come.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

WAHAAAAAA! Give 'em to a plastic chicken. She'll sit on 'em for years. 
Bill


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

Bobbers


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

as Scotsman suggested. I think they would make great bottoms for storing screws and bolts in a drawer. I also find flat bottom divisions in a screw and nail storage drawer a pain.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Now just wait a minute!!! Send 'em to Stumpy. He'll give 'em to McNugget.
Bill


----------

